

REASONS WHY SAN FRANCISCO IS THE WORST PLACE EVER - nicholas73
http://www.vice.com/read/reasons-why-san-francisco-is-the-worst-place-ever?fb_action_ids=10202841914243267&fb_action_types=og.likes

======
Camillo
The main problem is that there is nowhere else to go in the Bay Area if you're
a young programmer. You cannot live in the Silicon Valley suburbs unless you
have a wife, two children, a dog and a Prius, and it takes time and
opportunity to amass all that.

